# defauts en lecture video



## jmbiphone (8 Juillet 2010)

Telechargé un film sur itunes hier et visionné dans le tgv avec un doubleur de jack pour partager le son

le niveau de son ,avec le son ipad a fond ,est trop faible !!!

peut on debrider le son ipad comme on le fait sur ipod ?

..........2 defauts relevés en lecture video...........

les reflets de l'ecran sont tres genants surtout en cas de scenes sombres ...on se voit ds l ecran et on ne voit plus le film

en format cinema la taille de visionnage est petite (grandes bandes noires en bas et en haut) et la fonction zoom ne sert à rien qu'à supprimer 50% du champ !!
ma premiere impression est qu'un lecteur dvd portable fait nettement mieux

seul interet :la location coute 4 euros et on ne s'encombre pas du dvd et de sa boite

qui a eu les meme soucis ??


----------



## mashgau (9 Juillet 2010)

Le seul "soucis" que je retrouve dans ton témoignage est le coté miroir de l'écran de l'ipad lorsqu'il y a du soleil.

Le son est nickel chez moi avec mes intras.


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Juillet 2010)

Idem, super son également. A voir si ton adaptateur double jack n'atténue pas le son.


----------



## Kardinal (9 Juillet 2010)

Pour le son, je pense aussi que la déperdition vient de ton double-jack...


----------



## jmbiphone (9 Juillet 2010)

ok je vas chercher un double jack adequat


----------

